# Freehold N.J - Looking to buy a cat 926m



## PALS Landscapin (Dec 3, 2011)

Looking to purchase a caterpillar 926m with a metal pless. If anybody knows where there is one for sale please contact me. Thanks


----------



## White_Gold11 (Jan 4, 2016)

Not to be rude but wouldn’t it be easier to find a 926m and order yourself a metal pless sized to your liking? I am sure there are machines out there that fit your criteria but at this time of year I imagine they have work to do. I do however feel you are on the right path for the 926 and mp. Just my 2c


----------



## PALS Landscapin (Dec 3, 2011)

Ya i am looking to see whats out there. I already no what setup I want. Ijust purchased a Deere 544k and going to put a metal pless on it. Thanks for the input I been doing snow removal for a while now.


----------



## White_Gold11 (Jan 4, 2016)

Best of luck. Sounds like you have it all figured out.


----------



## ford550 (Nov 9, 2008)

PALS Landscapin said:


> Ya i am looking to see whats out there. I already no what setup I want. Ijust purchased a Deere 544k and going to put a metal pless on it. Thanks for the input I been doing snow removal for a while now.


PALS, if you dont mind me asking, who are you buying your MP from?


----------



## PALS Landscapin (Dec 3, 2011)

Place in Upstate N.Y. Im still looking though.


----------

